# Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi - sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo!!



## thuhailongvan1 (21/3/22)

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT140VF(FDT140VG)/FDC140VN Inverter - Gas R410a
*Mã sản phẩm:*FDT140VF(FDT140VG)/FDC140VN
*Giá:1*000 đ
*Xuất xứ:*Thái Lan
*Công suất:*5 ngựa | 5.5 hp
*Hãng sản xuất:*Máy lạnh Mitsubishi Heavy
*Bảo hành:*2 năm





*ĐIỀU HÒA ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE  FDT-VF INVERTER - 4 HƯỚNG THỔI*
Là loại máy điều hòa không khí âm trần sử dụng hệ thống biến tần tiết kiệm điện Inverter và dòng Gas lạnh R410A an toàn với môi trường. Hơn nữa dòng sản phẩm này có nhiều thiết kế tân tiến đem lại sự thoải mái và tiện lợi nhất cho người dùng.
*DẢI CÔNG SUẤT ĐA DẠNG:*
Điều hòa không khí Âm trần Mitsubishi Heavyđược chia ra làm 3 cấp độ công suất chính là : *Hyper Inverter, Micro Inverter và Standard inverter với dải công suất đa dạng từ 4.0 kW đến 16.0 kW* 


Đại lý phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh giá rẻ - LH: 0909 787 022
Web: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ


----------

